# Kadabra



## Jethro85 (Jul 10, 2009)

i wanted the wavy line to look like psychic beam but i couldn't get it just right (i will probably edit this if i find a better brush for the beam). 

threw a pokeball in there for the hell of it.

woke up in the middle of the night with the idea on how to use a gradient with the wavy line brush.


----------



## Raika (Jul 10, 2009)

The waves are cool, but I suggest that you put all your work in one thread that you update, so that you won't have to make a new topic every time you make something.


----------



## Jethro85 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok i will do that from now on.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2009)

Closed


----------

